# Truck and Trailer Weight



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Now that I've finished doing the interior of my 7 x 14 trailer and loaded it with tools and supplies that will always be in it, I figured I had better go get it weighed.

Surprise to me - my one ton van weighs 6620 lbs. More than I expected.

Trailer weighs 4,780 lbs. Maximum on the trailer is 7000 lbs. so that's good.

Combined weight is 11,400 lbs. My legal maximum is 16,585 lbs. So I'm well within my maximum weight.

I was just surprised at the weight of the truck, and needed to know how much the trailer weighed so I know how much weight I can still load in materials.

Just sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That's one of those roundtuits many of us (me included) often miss for way too long. Thanks for the reminder. :thumbsup:


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

your one ton van only weights 6620?!?!?!?

my 3/4 ton van weights 7800 :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That does sound light for a van that size. My 1/2 ton truck weights in at around 6400lb empty. The trailer sounds about right though. Reminds me to get mine done soon as well. Its def heavy but I have no idea how heavy.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have not scaled my trailer yet but i pulled a good 1k lbs out of it as i was starting to twist/bend the frame supports under the trailer. The trailer still squats the back of my 2500HD a good 4".


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Katoman that is light for both IMO.

I'm with Woodchuck2 my first trailer was a 6x10 single axle that was 4,100 pounds and was bending the axle. Traded it in for a bigger 16x7 and have even more stuff in it, don't know what it weighs but it is heavy.

Cole


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

My E-350 is over 7k empty weight. I pull a 7x20 that is 5200 loaded. So I am over 12k gross. 

Here in NYS, anything over 10,001 with signing on it requires a DOT#, CDL, and subjects you to the possibility of DOT inspections, so you may want to check your state too. 

NY (like most states) is desperately seeking revenue and they're enforcing these little known laws. Point in case, last year they've gone after landscapers who have signage on their vehicles (pickup @ 6700 and single axle trailer gross weight of 3500 lbs - equals 10,200 lbs) and the fines are hefty! 

I know, I know...... I've listened to all the discussions about professionalism, picking up more work from signage, etc......

To me, I'm licensed, insured, et all. I know where all my work comes from. When I started out years ago, I had professional vehicle graphics done. Got zero work from it. Putting graphics on sends a message - Target me - stuff to steal inside! 

I do agree, however, know your loaded weight. If you're ever in an accident (that's of any significance), they're most likely going to weigh you. If you're over, it will only be a bad thing!

Plus, all that stuff we carry around adds weight. When I designed this trailer, I set a goal to make sure everything I carry earns it's keep!


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm rolling about 8500 pounds in my E350 van, thats with all my everyday tools.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

svronthmve said:


> My E-350 is over 7k empty weight. I pull a 7x20 that is 5200 loaded. So I am over 12k gross.
> 
> Here in NYS, anything over 10,001 with signing on it requires a DOT#, CDL, and subjects you to the possibility of DOT inspections, so you may want to check your state too.
> 
> ...


One of several reasons why i have never lettered my trucks, only the trailer is lettered. 1st time i get pulled over i am going to play stupid about the rules. Heck, my truck with the loaded sander in the bed and the two plows on puts me over 13k. Most LEO's know i am over loaded but leave me alone, even the municiple trucks are way over loaded in the winter.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Re: Dot compliance. Up here it's called the MTO (same thing). Yes, over 10,000 lbs I need special inspection and they give me a yellow sticker for the windshield.

I've got mine. Needs to be inspected every year. That's both truck and trailer. 

I'm glad I'm not near my weight limit :thumbup:

For any of you guys overweight - the fines are large, watch out man.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

katoman said:


> Re: Dot compliance. Up here it's called the MTO (same thing). Yes, over 10,000 lbs I need special inspection and they give me a yellow sticker for the windshield.
> 
> I've got mine. Needs to be inspected every year. That's both truck and trailer.
> 
> ...


Same here. Inspections for both on a yearly basis. And yes, the overweight fines are BIG. And talking with people around here - they're not cutting any slack with people playing dumb/ignorant. They're only intent on bringing in REVENUE! 

The rules are a 'changing baby!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> Here in NYS, anything over 10,001 with signing on it requires a DOT#, CDL, and subjects you to the possibility of DOT inspections, so you may want to check your state too.
> 
> NY (like most states) is desperately seeking revenue and they're enforcing these little known laws. Point in case, last year they've gone after landscapers who have signage on their vehicles (pickup @ 6700 and single axle trailer gross weight of 3500 lbs - equals 10,200 lbs) and the fines are hefty!


If you know this for a fact, I do not believe that these fines could hold up. Otherwise, if you are repeating "what you heard", you are almost certainly furthering falsehoods.

I was very involved with the trucking operations for a large mechanical contractor, and was for a time the DOT compliance officer. Some of your story stretches credence, and I checked NY CDL requirements. 

http://www.nydmv.state.ny.us/forms/cdl101.pdf

CDL laws and requirements are uniform across the nation. This was done using Federal funds to end the morass of differing laws which impeded interstate commerce.

A CDL is required if a straight truck has a GVWR of greater than 26,000 lbs or a combination of greater than 26,000 lbs where the trailer exceeds 10,000 lbs. 

A 3/4 tom PU pulling any legal trailer within the GCWVR of the pickup would never require a CDL in any state. There would be no legal justification to ticket the landscapers you cited in your post.

The US DOT requires that commercial vehicles involved in interstate transportation comply with their regulations including placarding, DOT registration, hours of service ad nauseam. While the DOT has maintained that local businesses like your landscapers are involved in inter state commerce because things like gasoline comes from other states, this has never been upheld.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

My truck and trailer (5x10) weigh in right at 10k


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> If you know this for a fact, I do not believe that these fines could hold up. Otherwise, if you are repeating "what you heard", you are almost certainly furthering falsehoods.
> 
> I was very involved with the trucking operations for a large mechanical contractor, and was for a time the DOT compliance officer. Some of your story stretches credence, and I checked NY CDL requirements.
> 
> ...


Antiwingnut,

I do know what I speak of. 

I have over 17 years as a professional CDL driver.

I have been a part of both intrastate and interstate transportation industry.

My statements are not hearsay at all. 

I have several friends in NYS law enforcement. I also work alongside NYS State Troopers and Sheriff deputies in an EMS capacity. 

While you may have looked at the NYS DMV website, I'd encourage you to research further into the NYS DOT website as it relates to "commercial" vehicles 10,001 lbs or more when they are used for any $$ making purpose. You will see that my statements are not exagerated at all and fines ARE being levied by officers and COLLECTED by municipalities. 

In my example, landscapers in NYS who have a 3/4 ton pickup rated (on average) for 7500 lbs gvwr and are pulling a single axle trailer rated for 2990 gvwr (like an open mesh trailer), have a combined total gvwr of 10,490 lbs. Because they are engaged in $$ making with the vehicle, the NYS law (passed in 2006) requires that they have a DOT # and signage on the power unit and subjects the driver to CDL and DOT requirements. Failure to comply can result in fines and penalties. Complying WITH the signage and requirements makes you eligible for DOT inspections and weighs.

CDL laws are NOT all uniform across the nation which you would know if you were a compliance officer for an INTERSTATE company. They ARE working toward closing those gaps but it is not a done deal as you suggest.

Hope this helps to clarify.......There's no credence stretching going on here. Thanks-


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

https://www.nysdot.gov/divisions/operating/osss/truck/registration-licensing



> The Unified Carrier Registration (UCR) Plan and Agreement are part of a Federally-mandated, State-administered program that went into effect September 10, 2007.


You are free to question my bono fides if you wish, but they are legit, and date to the early 1990's. If you read from the above web sites, you will see that a CDL is not required for the vehicles you cite. Furthermore, from the NYS DOT site, the UCR is Federal.

This is the same situation as was occurring twenty years ago. Some states chose to interpret US DOT regulations conservatively and to the benefit of the Feds, while other states (which includes much or all of the west) *have interpreted these laws to apply only to vehicles involved in interstate commerce.*

While many feel that the requirement that vehicles 10,001# and heavier need a US DOT number is questionable, what is clear is that a *CDL is not required.*


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> https://www.nysdot.gov/divisions/operating/osss/truck/registration-licensing
> 
> You are free to question my bono fides if you wish, but they are legit, and date to the early 1990's. If you read from the above web sites, you will see that a CDL is not required for the vehicles you cite. Furthermore, from the NYS DOT site, the UCR is Federal.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're referring to. Do you understand what I'm referring to? 

You keep beating the CDL drum.

That's not what I'm talking about. I'm discussing the requirement for DOT vehicle registration in NYS that a lot of guys are NOT aware of and that ignorance is not going to get them out of paying penalties and fines. Cash strapped states are scratching for every last cent these days. Nothing is sacred or off limits any more.

I didn't say it was right - only be aware it's happening......


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> I understand what you're referring to. Do you understand what I'm referring to?
> 
> You keep beating the CDL drum.
> 
> That's not what I'm talking about. I'm discussing the requirement for DOT vehicle registration in NYS


You have apparently changed what you were speaking about, because you initially claimed that a NY vehicle combination in excess of 10,000 lbs, but less than 26,000 lbs required a CDL




svronthmve said:


> In my example, landscapers in NYS who have a 3/4 ton pickup rated (on average) for 7500 lbs gvwr and are pulling a single axle trailer rated for 2990 gvwr (like an open mesh trailer), have a combined total gvwr of 10,490 lbs. Because they are engaged in $$ making with the vehicle, the NYS law (passed in 2006) requires that they have a DOT # and signage on the power unit and *subjects the driver to CDL and DOT requirements.* Failure to comply can result in fines and penalties. Complying WITH the signage and requirements makes you eligible for DOT inspections and weighs.





svronthmve said:


> Here in NYS, anything over 10,001 with signing on it requires a DOT#, *CDL,* and subjects you to the possibility of DOT inspections, so you may want to check your state too.


I was just demonstrating my incredulity of this claim based on my past professional experience



svronthmve said:


> CDL laws are NOT all uniform across the nation which you would know if you were a compliance officer for an INTERSTATE company.


Again, this is false. In about 1992, the Feds using the carrot of highway funds and the hammer of potential lawsuit based on interstate commerce clarified CDL requirements. If you look at random states, you will see that vehicular requirements for CDL's are uniform. To take a vehicle of 10,001 + GVW used in inter-state commerce across state lines, or to clearly use this vehicle in inter-state commerce such as UPS, subjects the driver, the vehicle, the owner and the employer to Federal DOT requirements. This includes hours of service, record keeping, daily inspections, driver physicals and drug testing. This is what I was involved in, in addition to my other tasks.

For instance. In Washington prior to 1988, licenses were based on the number of drive axles, and whether the vehicle was a combination or not. This started causing problems for drivers who were legal in Washington, but may not be in another state. Starting then and ending with the unified CDL laws of 1992, these loopholes were ended.

While states like NY can require commercial vehicles not involved in direct inter-state commerce to be US Federal DOT registered, I doubt that the Feds will have the where with all to audit these companies for full compliance - something I did more than once.

I am also not aware of the legal standing of Federal involvement into vehicles which are solely used locally, and not involved in interstate commerce. It seems likely that a challenge could easily be mounted. The Feds try often to use rediculous justifications for their involvment. It would be only a slight exaggeration to state that the Federal point of view is that a heavy duty one-ton which is used to go to the Post Office is now involved in inter state commerce. These stances have not held up.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Obviously wingnut is an expert at all things above, so please feel free to message him with all your questions. 

For those of you in NYS with gvw's over 10,001 lbs who are engaged in $$ operations with your vehicles,remember to bookmark this thread so that you can show wingnut's statements. I'm sure the DOT officer will back right off. If that fails, make sure you show wingnut's statements to your judge so he sees the error of his ways. You may also want to ask wingnut to testify on your behalf as an expert witness.

Or you can just check things out for yourself as I advocate.....

'Nuff said.

End of rant.














.....SIGH...........


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just sharing how much my truck and trailer weighed. :shutup::scooter:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

katoman said:


> I was just sharing how much my truck and trailer weighed. :shutup::scooter:


Yea, and see what you started :clap:



svronthmve said:


> Obviously wingnut is an expert at all things above, so please feel free to message him with all your questions.


Sorry you're so grumpy dude. You're the one who claimed that NY required CDL's for vehicles above 10,000#s. Because my prior knowledge made me doubt some of the claims you were disseminating over this forum, I just researched some of your statements and found their veracity was lacking. I conceded that NY was requiring DOT registration, all I did was voice a concern in the abstract that their legal standing on this was probably weak ( and is also probably wrapped in "Homeland Security).


----------

